# airport doesn't work with comcast



## pspiegel (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello,

I just moved houses and stayed using the same internet provider (comcast high speed internet cable modem). I went to the new house and plugged in my macbook pro and it got on to the internet no problem using DHCP and an ethernet connection. Now I went to set up my airport extreme, and I set it using DHCP and tried to connect, and it just sits there when it tries to access a page. I was using in my old house an airport extreme linked to another using WDS so I could extend the range and it worked no problem. I tried on both of them just using DHCP and it doesn't seem to work. I tried doing a hard reset on one and setting it up using the assistant, and still no luck. I even programmed in the values that I get when I use my ethernet connection as a manual setting in the airport, and still no good.

Any ideas/thoughts would be appreciated, I am stumped as I figured DCHP should just work with the airport.. I do not use any domains/other routers yet, and I don't see what the problem should be. I am even getting the same issue when I did this with a linksys router. Is there something I can do to get this to work on the MacBook Pro/a preference to trash?

Thanks so much for your help in advance!


----------



## dan8sushi (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm experiencing this SAME issue. (Airport Extreme & Comcast) I realize it's been about two years, but did you ever solve the problem? If so, what did you do?


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 25, 2008)

What does the Airport Utility show for an address on the WAN side if the router (don't print the whole address though, just make sure it is a valid IP)?

Plus when you got the Airport Extreme you did do a power reset on your cable modem, right?


----------



## dan8sushi (Sep 27, 2008)

I fixed it after about a half an hour of non-productiveness.  I power cycled of course and it hadn't changed anything the first couple times I tried. However, The next day I modified my order - I turned everything off, then turned on first the Modem, then Airport Extreme. After that It still didn't work until the computer was reset. Kind of strange but it all worked out I guess. 

Thanks for your response though. Your IT support blows Comcast's customer service and IT support out of the water. All they do is provide apple's number and try to power cycle the modem, and sense there's no Apple care plan on the router, it was looking bleak. (I'm kind of disappointed that apple is now pushing the apple care plans, I remember them providing more support free of charge a couple of years ago.) Anyway, thanks for your help.


----------



## crisps (May 3, 2009)

I have this same problem.  My MacBook will connect to other WANs but not my network at home.  My roomate has no problem connecting with his Dell Inspiron.  I have had this problem with the airport express router and the brand new linksys router in use now.  I don't get it!  I have to connect my computer directly with an ethernet cable.  Any help???


----------



## anthonyjstewart (Nov 14, 2009)

I just upgraded from a Belkin G router which was connected to my comcast router which worked perfectly but I needed more range and a speed boost for upstairs so I bought the N router from Apple.  I added an airport extreme and I can't get out to the internet.

The wireless network is set up fine and I can access the airport wirelessly and by cable.  However the actual internet access just will not work.  It's driving me nuts as this should be simple.  

When I plug in the old router it simply works as apple would say.  But when I plug in the airport it simply doesn't.  The WIFI works but it cannot get out of the house.

I have tried cycling everything repeatedly, including resetting and reconfiguring but no joy. 

Any ideas? Or Pointers chaps?

Thanks

I am using this with an imac.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 14, 2009)

anthonyjstewart said:


> I just upgraded from a Belkin G router which was connected to my comcast router which worked perfectly but I needed more range and a speed boost for upstairs so I bought the N router from Apple.  I added an airport extreme and I can't get out to the internet.
> 
> The wireless network is set up fine and I can access the airport wirelessly and by cable.  However the actual internet access just will not work.  It's driving me nuts as this should be simple.
> 
> ...



Turn off the ISP modem for about 5 minutes so the ISP server will look for a new MAC (not Mac) address connected to it. Once you turn the ISP modem back on turn the Extreme on and wire connect it and once you do that launch /Applications/Utilities/Airport Utility. in Airport Utility see if it gets an IP from the modem.  Then set the Extreme up the way you want and then test the setup. If it doesn't work  factory reset the Extreme and try again. if it still doesn't work take it back and get it replaced.


----------



## djackmac (Nov 14, 2009)

If you have phone service through Comcast the typical unplug power cycle isn't going to work since those modems have battery backup. The telephony modems have a reset button on the back. Otherwise your modem could be in standby if your modem has that feature.


----------



## anthonyjstewart (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I got it working after taking the advice thanks a lot.

Despite cycling through everything I think it was the resetting of the Comcast MODEM completely via the reset button that did the trick.  The IP address changed as per previous instructions.  

I have to say though I am very disappointed that it has not increased the range one bit in the apartment.  It has improved the stability and speed of my partner connection from about 4mb to 6mb.  Bedroom connectivity is still zero although if you walk 4 ft tl the left so you have line of sight of the hall it goes up to 4Mb.  I really expected the N series router to give me extra feet.  Oh well, it's a nasty habit surfing the web in bed anyway.

And yes I noticed the COMCAST router had battery back up which I thought might be interfering with the reset.  

Thanks a lot


----------

